# RC Pro Electric Series Round



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

San Antonio, Oct 01 and 02. Here's the link to the flyer.

http://www.rcproseries.com/divisions/central/2005/electricrd1/southrd1-elctric.pdf


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Interesting! I like how they have Stock buggy, truck and 1/18 open and brushless on qualifiers and mains on Saturday and then Mod buggy, truck and 4WD qualifiers and mains on Sunday! Almost allows you to pick one day or the other if you are sticking to one class or the other.

May have to think about this one to run stock buggy on Saturday. Well see!

Would be a great event to get 2CRT out to! Need to get fliers made up quick!!

PD2


----------



## nitroaddict2182 (Aug 18, 2005)

Do i need a personal transponder with rc pro or do they have loaners??


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

looks as me and james are gonn ahave a busy year next year. Going to hit up all the electric pro-series races as well as all the nitro pro-series races..........cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ummm, Ronnie, that race is THIS year. Ha ha ha ha ha. Nitroaddict, RC Pro has always had loaner transponders at the races, we've never had to have personals. Tol, Kev, any of y'all going to try to make this? I talked to Lajuan last night and I think I can fit it in. That Sat. is my b'day, so I plan to practice in the AM then bail to the River Walk and blow it out. God bless Carlton for putting all the mod action on Sunday.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Im really trying to make this one. Stock and mod buggy if I do. We are closing on our house on that friday so theres no way I can make practice day. Not that it would help me anyway...lol


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I've planted the "bug" in my wife's ear - let's see if it sticks or not. If I did come out it would be for Friday and Saturday right now. I'll keep ya'll posted - if we get enough 2CRT members going out there we can definitely all pit together!

PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Im thinking about renting a generator for the race since they wont have the onsite power there yet. I will definately have my EZ-up out there though. Like I said, probably wont make it until saturday morning.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

PD2-
if ya wanna go let me know dude. We have a trailor we are taking up there with air conditioning and a generator. Plenty of room for one more. Myself adn my bud james are going to hit up every electric pro series event as well as every nitro pro series for the next year. Just let me know man. either e-mail me at [email protected] or call me 281-702-0464

L8
ronnie


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool!! Thanks for the offer Ronnie! It sounds like my wife may be interested in coming out there herself. Just gotta get her to either commit or not. HAHAHA! I said wife and commit in the same sentence!

Mongo,

What do you mean they do not have any power out there? Its an electric race and the track has no power??? That kind of does not make sense. LOL!!

PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, they are trying to get the power out there but all they will have is for lights for the race. They will have several generators out there and probably a couple that you could borrow. There will be plenty of juice, just not hardwired yet. 

You'll love the track. Great guys down there too.


----------



## nitroaddict2182 (Aug 18, 2005)

what time do the races start? and does the track have a website??

Thanks Jerry


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Not sure if they have a website or not. You can go to www.*********** and look for more info in there. They have a forum on there and thats where most of their guys go.

Also, you can go to www.rcproseries.com and there should be track info on there as well.

Heres a pic of the track.

http://www.***********/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4068


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

SWEET!!! I hope my mommy let's me come out and play with the other kids. hehehehehe

I should know some thing this weekend one way or the other.

Thanks for posting the pics!
PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

No problem... 


My entry should go in the mail tomorrow so I can get the free shirt....


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

who all is going? i cant wait, ill be there saturday racing stock truck


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mongo, how big's the track? What motor were you running? It looks like I can go, I'm just waiting to get Myranda's final select ball schedule. I probably won't show up till Sat AM, get a little track time and watch some of the Stock races. Then bail and start getting some liquid relaxation so I'm ready for Sunday, LOL.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

The flyer doesn't say, but does any one know what time the quals and races start on Saturday? Trying to plan or see if I can plan on this one or not.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

I havent run on the track since they expanded it so Im not sure what they have been running. From the look of it though, anything from a 9 turn to a 14 turn should work. They say it grooves up pretty quick so tires will probably be holeshots, bowties, ifmar pins, big shots, or maybe even square fuzzies (on buggies that is). 

Im still working on making it myself. We are selling our house and are supposed to close on that friday. All depends on if we have to be out before then or not. May just lease the place back for 2 weeks to get moved. If nothing else, Im working on mod day for sure. Buggy for sure, maybe truck too if I just run mod.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Make checks out to Toys4BigBoys . In case anybody didnt know, i thought i would pass that along.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, I got my flyer printed out and filled in only to find my wife packed all our envelopes and stamps. didnt get a chance to get by the post office to get some so I missed the early entry deadline. Guess I'll just sign up when I get there.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mongo, if you look on the RC Pro site it says there's no late entry fee, and everyone gets a shirt, b/c the flyer got put out so late.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

You guys are gonna hate this, but I'm outta this one now. Looks like I may be headed out of town the week before and after this weekend which means no out of town fun for me. You guys go out and represent 2CRT - we should have the flyers done by then so feel free to print some up and pass them around. Sucks, but since this is the first, I'm expecting there to be others in and around our region! Who knows!

PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Mongo, if you look on the RC Pro site it says there's no late entry fee, and everyone gets a shirt, b/c the flyer got put out so late.


Sweet! I have been so busy this weekend I havent even had a chance to go back on their site and see that.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's info that was posted on The Grid:

Hey Guys, I'm the dude that runs T4BB's track in San Antonio. I'll try to keep my eye on this board and help Carlton and Drew with questions as they come up.The driver's meetings are at 8:30AM and racing starts at 9:00AM.Track will be open all day Friday until 10:00PM for practice. There is one hour of scheduled practice before the races on Saturday and Sunday.We will be running the track moist for this event. Tire choice will most likely be studs or pins.Also, working on getting local hotel rates and I'll post it up as soon as possible.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, as soon as I see anything else on there, I will post it here as well.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mongo, you still gonna try to make this? Not sure what I'm doing, after last week I hvae no desire to drive anywhere right now. But, my sister went into labor yesterday so I may be going to Austin this weekend anyway. If we do I might as well haul *** to SA on Sunday.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Im working on it! We got moved into the new house this past weekend (well, all the stuff is in there anyway), so that helps my cause alot with the wife. I will know for sure tomorrow though. Going to sit down and make sure the $$ is there after all the moving expenses.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Ronnie, are you still goin??


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Ok guys, Carlton just posted this on another site. 


"Due to the hurricane last weekend in Texas and Louisiana which caused even more damage to Louisiana plus damage in Texas and mass evacuations for many cities in both states, RC Pro is postponing the South round 1 Winter Electric Series in San Antonio. We want to give time for these people to get back to their homes and get things back in order.
Since the San Antonio track is and outdoor track this race will become the last race of the South now on April 22nd & 23rd. If you had an early entry for this event please contact Toys 4 Big Boys so they can send you a refund.

I know there are still people trying to get back home from the evacuation and San Antonio has been a madhouse as well because of the number of people evacuating there.

I'm trying to finalize the dates at Indy and also find out exactly what is going on at K&M so I should have something on the rest of the dates for the south this week.

Carlton"


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think that's a good move. Although my sister's now at the hospital, so I may be headed that way anyway, LOL.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mongo, are you racing at NCRC this weekend? Sister had the baby yesterday, everybody's fine. Depending on how long my parents stay and whether my sister wants company I might be headed to Austin. If we do I'm going to hit NCRC on Sat. Should know by tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Doubt Im going to be over there this weekend. Looks like Im shooting 4 Pop Warner games and then we are headed down to Kyle for the Winston West race. Pretty full day. If we dont go to Kyle, I will try and swing by the track and check things out for a few minutes.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Here ya go. Hot off the presses, the schedule for RC Pro Flashlight Series


South

Indy RC - February 11-12
K&M - March 11-12
Toys 4 Big Boys - April 22-23


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

wheres indy rc?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Indy's an indoor track in Garland.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

So who's planning on racing this series? Carlton's a great guy and RC Pro is doing things the right way. I plan to make all 3, but I don't think me being there is going to do much to draw a crowd. Maybe the people that like crash and burns, LOL. What about some of the fast H'town guys?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm running Mod Buggy and Stock Truck for sure. Should be a great series!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Smiley, I was asking about the fast guys. Ha ha ha ha ha ha! Cool. I might make it out this Sunday, just depends on what the girls do in Lake Jackson. I'll bring my B4 if I do.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a couple more months til the first round, thought id bump this up. Anyone know what the track at Indy is like?Setup tips, tires?Whatever.

Later,
Jerry


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm hitting up all the electric pro series(mod truck) and all the nitro pro series in the division this year.



ronnie


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ronnie Norris said:


> i'm hitting up all the electric pro series(mod truck) and all the nitro pro series in the division this year.
> 
> ronnie


That is awesome Ronnie! Go run them for all they are worth bro!

Represent 2CRT guys!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Indy grooves up, it was pretty bumpy the one time I was there but they were running gas truck also. Holesgots, Sqaure Fuzzies, etc. in red for the rear. What car are you running? Tol I think has run Losi there, Kevin and I have run B4.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Im runnin a T4 and B4, gonna run stock and mod (just be in the way hahaha)
does it have good traction?


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

When it grooves, Indy has very good traction. 


Im definately running mod truck, but im not sure what the 2nd class will be. Either stock truck, or mod buggy (if I dont sell it).


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

MF2

ronnie norris


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

I would try and attend the Round at K&M but I will be running nitro down in Harlengin that weekend at the Southern Nationals.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

where is the schedule ??


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Heres the schedule for the south division.

http://www.rcproseries.com/divisions/central/2006/electric/index.php


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ronnie, you runnin stock and mod or just mod??


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

probably both........


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

mongo88 said:


> Heres the schedule for the south division.
> 
> http://www.rcproseries.com/divisions/central/2006/electric/index.php


Wow! That is going to be back to back with the Charity on-road race! Ought to give Porter and New Caney a good lashing from all the turn out up in that area!

WOOHOO!!!

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

dontya mean porta-can? lmfaooooooooooooooo


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ronnie Norris said:


> dontya mean porta-can? lmfaooooooooooooooo


:rotfl: :rotfl:

That's funny right there, I don't care who you are!

PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

So, who all is going to the first round up at Indy? Anyone looking to split a hotel room?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

im going, but i have plans with someone else, sorry mongo


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Thats cool Jerry. I may just end up driving up really early saturday morning and getting my own room. Be the same cost as splitting one with someone else for 2 nights. Just hate getting up and driving 3 hours to the track like that.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Well crud. I got contacted today to go and shoot a soccer tournament the very same weekend as the Pro race so it looks like Im gonna have to miss this one (I know, suprsie, suprise). Not happy about missing it at all, but on the bright side, I will be the _only_ photographer there so I should make a pretty nice chunk of change that weekend. Unfortunately, works gotta come first.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, for those that didnt make it to the race last weekend, you missed out on all the fun! I only got to go run on stock day, but I still had a blast. Didnt get the results I wanted but I was alot closer to the fast guys lap time wise than I expected. My quick lap was about a second off the top guys. Not too bad considering I havent run the buggy in about 6 months, lol.

Heres a few pics from the race.





































And Mongo's ride..


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Looks liek fun Mongo. I saw on The Grid that some of the Redstick guys were there. See y'all at K&M and should be at SA race also.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, there were a couple there from LA. Definatley some fast guyts. I did learn that my poor old batteries just cant hang with what some of those guys had. I'll be fine for mod, but I need more voltage for stock.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. That's a big reason I signed up for mod. I won't beat Martin, and Hoffpauir, and Chassaniol et al anyway, but I can crash harder in mod.


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

hope ya'll are ready!!!!!!!!!!! i haev me an electric truck to run mod truck at the pro series at K&M. Boys better get to da track and practice!

ronnie


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Ronnie, how you going to Race at K&M RC PRO when you will be in Harlingen racing the Southern Nationals?


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

damb................. i guess i'll have to wait to run electric


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Im gonna try and have the truck ready this time to run buggy and truck mod. Probably run stock buggy again as well, just to make sure I get qualified for the finals. Just have to see if I can work out the timing. Wish they were spreadt out a bit more, but what can we do?


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Tol Thomas said:


> Ronnie, how you going to Race at K&M RC PRO when you will be in Harlingen racing the Southern Nationals?


LOL I had been wondering the same thing


----------

